# Advice on trailer tyres



## Shady (4 Jul 2006)

OK boys and girls: I'm re-commissioning a 30 year old Mirror dinghy. As part of this, the trailer is getting some tlc before I commit to towing the thing half way across Europe.

I want to replace the tyres. The originals have "4.8, 4.00 - 8" on them, and the wheels on which they sit seem to my eye and tape measure to be about 8.5" diameter. I'm presuming that these are 8" wheels/tyres, having looked on all the 'trailer spares' sites. Can anyone confirm this from the designation I've given? I'm hoping I don't have some sort of totally unique 8.5" setup - is the 8" based on the diameter of the inner part of the wheel, maybe?? (ie the outer flange I'm measuring is bigger??)

Secondly, they're quote 'tubeless': does this mean that I just need new tyres - no inners - and get my friendly local garage to fit 'em? 

I know it's all a bit basic, but it's an area I've never dabbled in. All advice gratefully received.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Jul 2006)

Shady":15j34a6u said:


> Secondly, they're quote 'tubeless': does this mean that I just need new tyres - no inners - and get my friendly local garage to fit 'em?



In the early days of tubeless tyres when people didn't trust the new fangled idea, some drivers used to fit tubes to them but I think these days manufacturers specifically say DO NOT fit tubes to tubeless tyres.

Can't help with the other bits.

Paul


----------



## OLD (4 Jul 2006)

My trailer had 12year old tyres so i took the wheels to the local tyre 'house' they sorted tyres and tubes no problem.


----------



## Hitch (4 Jul 2006)

The seat of the rim will be 8" diameter, so yes, as you said, you measuring the outer of the rim.

Norther do pretty good range of trailer parts, 8" tyres - http://www.northerntooluk.com/product/d ... 304&page=5

The tubeless, unless the rim is damaged around the bead seat, if it is you may get an air leak, resulting in it going flat over time, like a slow puncture. If it is sometimes an aplication of bead seal would stop such leaks. You tyre shop will advise usually, avoid kwik fit, they never heard of the stuff :roll: 
But all being well, you wont need tubes 8) 

Its not a hard task to fit tubeless tyres by hand, but for the sake of a few quid.....get someone else to do it :lol:


----------



## Shady (4 Jul 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll get some 8" tubeless stuck on by the local garage -they're good lads who I trust...


----------



## ike (4 Jul 2006)

> I think these days manufacturers specifically say DO NOT fit tubes to tubeless tyres.



Crossply tyres being sort of old-fashioned now still generally _require_ tubes. All radial tyres are designed for tubeless rims, however if you don't have tubeless rims you can still safely use tubeless tyres with tubes (just had a set fitted to my Landy). But if you do, ask for MICHELIN tubes. They are by far and away the best quality and more reliable as tubes get a harder life inside a radial casing than a crossply casing.

Don't worry about it - your friendly tyre fitter will know what to fit when you take the wheel in.

cheers,

Ike


----------



## Losos (7 Jul 2006)

Shady,
If you're planning a trip half way across Europe will you be carrying a spare?

I know it's extremely rare for a trailor tyre to puncture but it could be very embarissing if it did.


----------



## Shady (7 Jul 2006)

> If you're planning a trip half way across Europe will you be carrying a spare?



Better believe it matey - if not two - but thanks for the thought... It's being re-tyred, and both bearings checked/re-packed by the boys in the garage, and it'll have a test run to Cornwall first.... Been there, got the t-shirt...


----------



## Alf (7 Jul 2006)

Shady":1vbhnvcy said:


> it'll have a test run to Cornwall first....


That should sort the trailers from the wheelbarrows... :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------

